# audison vrx6.420 internal crossover bypass



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi!

This is my first post here, my name is todd.

I am posting here because frankly I am at a loss of where to go for this information. I recently purchased an audison vrx6.420 chrome shadow used that I want to us full active. Amp works fine until I try to run it in full active with a bitone on 3 way (6 channels).

4 channel active works great however, when I connect the other 2 channels the amp immediately turns on the crossover for the last 2 channels. 

I am capable of bypassing the filters for the internal crossovers however, I have no idea of what filters control the crossovers. I know a schematic may be out of the question however, if there is any other way to accomplish this or to understand the filter/xover schematic please let me know.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you for the space.


----------



## todd131 (Feb 25, 2012)

for clarification i would like to modify the board


----------

